# Own Black Mass on Blu-ray Combo Pack or DVD on February 16 or Own It Early on Digital HD on January 12!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“One of the best movies of the year.”

— Brian Truitt, USA TODAY

JOHNNY DEPP PLAYS THE MOST NOTORIOUS GANGSTER IN U.S. HISTORY WHEN

*BLACK MASS*

ARRIVES ON BLU-RAYÔ COMBO PACK, DVD AND DIGITAL HD FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Own it early on Digital HD on January 12

Blu-ray Combo Pack debuts on February 16



Burbank, CA, December 2, 2015 – Keep your enemies close and don’t trust anyone when “Black Mass” arrives on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD. Three-time Oscar® nominee Johnny Depp (“Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street,” the “Pirates of the Caribbean” films) stars as notorious mobster James “******” Bulger in the drama “Black Mass,” directed by Scott Cooper (“Crazy Heart”).



“Black Mass” also stars Joel Edgerton (“The Great Gatsby,” “Zero Dark Thirty”) as FBI Agent John Connolly; Oscar nominee Benedict Cumberbatch (“The Imitation Game”) as ******’s brother, powerful State Senator Billy Bulger; Rory Cochrane (“Argo”) as Steve Flemmi, ******’s closest partner in crime as FBI Special Agent in Charge Charles McGuire; Jesse Plemons (TV’s “Fargo”) as ******’s main henchman, Kevin Weeks; and Kevin Bacon (“Crazy, Stupid, Love.,” TV’s “The Following”).

Cooper directed “Black Mass” from a screenplay by Mark Mallouk and Jez Butterworth, based on the book by Dick Lehr and Gerard O’Neill. John Lesher, Brian Oliver, Scott Cooper, Patrick McCormick and Tyler Thompson produced the film alongside executive producers Brett Ratner, James Packer, Peter Mallouk, Ray Mallouk, Christopher Woodrow, Brett Granstaff, Gary Granstaff, Phil Hunt and Compton Ross.



“Black Mass” will be available on February 16 on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99, and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc, a DVD, and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet*. Fans can also own “Black Mass” via purchase from digital retailers beginning on January 12.











SYNOPSIS



In 1970s South Boston, FBI Agent John Connolly persuades Irish mobster James “******” Bulger to collaborate with the FBI in order to eliminate a common enemy: the Italian mob. The drama tells the story of this unholy alliance, which spiraled out of control, allowing ****** to evade law enforcement, consolidate power and become one of the most ruthless and dangerous gangsters in Boston history.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Black Mass” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

The Manhunt for ****** Bulger
Johnny Depp: Becoming ****** Bulger
Black Mass: Deepest Cover, Darkest Crime



“Black Mass” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

Johnny Depp: Becoming ****** Bulger



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On January 12, “Black Mass” will be available to own for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. On February 16, “Black Mass” will be made available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET



*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Vudu and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: February 16, 2016

EST Street Date: January 12, 2016

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

Running Time: 122 minutes

Rating: Rated R for brutal violence, language throughout, some sexual references and brief drug use

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]​


----------

